# The remotest place of the world you'd like to visit!



## Fizmo1337 (Mar 26, 2009)

I want to see the northern lights too ^^ . The huskey race seems amazing too + all the other places mentionned


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

my chosen ones:

-Austral Islands
-Cook Islands
-Malvinas Islands
-Madre de Dios island
-Svalvard island
-Lapland
-Alaska
-Aysén
-Uzbekistan
-Surinam
-Tibet


----------

